# What Does This Shabad Mean To You?



## ActsOfGod (May 21, 2014)

Would like to hear everyone's personal interpretations of this shabad.  What does it mean to you, what does it say to you personally?  Thank you everyone.


ਸੂਹੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥(783-16)
soohee mehlaa 5
Soohee, Fifth Mehl

ਸੰਤਾ ਕੇ ਕਾਰਜਿ ਆਪਿ ਖਲੋਇਆ ਹਰਿ ਕੰਮੁ ਕਰਾਵਣਿ ਆਇਆ ਰਾਮ
santaa kay kaaraj aap khalo-i-aa har kamm karaavan aa-i-aa raam.
The Lord Himself has stood up to resolve the affairs of the Saints; He has come to complete their tasks.

ਧਰਤਿ ਸੁਹਾਵੀ ਤਾਲੁ ਸੁਹਾਵਾ ਵਿਚਿ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਜਲੁ ਛਾਇਆ ਰਾਮ ॥
Dharat suhaavee taal suhaavaa vich amrit jal chhaa-i-aa raam.
The land is beautiful, and the pool is beautiful; within it is contained the Ambrosial Water.

ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਜਲੁ ਛਾਇਆ ਪੂਰਨ ਸਾਜੁ ਕਰਾਇਆ ਸਗਲ ਮਨੋਰਥ ਪੂਰੇ ॥
amrit jal chhaa-i-aa pooran saaj karaa-i-aa sagal manorath pooray.
The Ambrosial Water is filling it, and my job is perfectly complete; all my desires are fulfilled.

ਜੈ ਜੈ ਕਾਰੁ ਭਇਆ ਜਗ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਲਾਥੇ ਸਗਲ ਵਿਸੂਰੇ ॥
jai jai kaar bha-i-aa jag antar laathay sagal visooray.
Congratulations are pouring in from all over the world; all my sorrows are eliminated.

ਪੂਰਨ ਪੁਰਖ ਅਚੁਤ ਅਬਿਨਾਸੀ ਜਸੁ ਵੇਦ ਪੁਰਾਣੀ ਗਾਇਆ ॥
pooran purakh achut abhinaasee jas vayd puraanee gaa-i-aa.
The Vedas and the Puraanas sing the Praises of the Perfect, Unchanging, Imperishable Primal Lord.

ਅਪਨਾ ਬਿਰਦੁ ਰਖਿਆ ਪਰਮੇਸਰਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਨਾਮੁ ਧਿਆਇਆ ॥੧॥
apnaa birad rakhi-aa parmaysar naanak naam Dhi-aa-i-aa. ||1||
The Transcendent Lord has kept His promise, and confirmed His nature; Nanak meditates on the Naam, the Name of the Lord. ||1||


----------



## Sherdil (May 21, 2014)

The literal meaning of Amrit is the ambrosial nectar the Hindu devtas drank to achieve immortality. 

Guru ji is saying that the Amrit is all around us. By grasping it, we achieve immortality and escape the cycle of birth and death. 

This Amrit is given to us by the divine. He is the one who allows us to understand. It is the knowledge of the essence of reality.


----------



## Ishna (May 21, 2014)

Thanks for a great topic AoG Ji! 

As I read the other paurhis which go with this shabad, my thoughts went in several directions.  At times it seems like Guru Arjan Sahib is talking about the physical sarovar around Harmandir Sahib, but at other times the meaning seems to be coming back to the theme of the human condition, when it's likened to a body-village, city or palace.  Our own selves have this amrit pool ready to go, our Creator made it so.

Oh, and I love the way we now have our very own "Lord's Prayer" in that final paurhi. 

Here are the paurhis continuing on from the OP to complete the shabad:



> ਨਵ ਨਿਧਿ ਸਿਧਿ ਰਿਧਿ ਦੀਨੇ ਕਰਤੇ ਤੋਟਿ ਨ ਆਵੈ ਕਾਈ ਰਾਮ ॥
> Nav niḏẖ siḏẖ riḏẖ ḏīne karṯe ṯot na āvai kā▫ī rām.
> The Creator has given me the nine treasures, wealth and spiritual powers, and I do not lack anything.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ishna (May 21, 2014)

Dwelling on the first paurhi a little bit more my stream of consciousness says this, which I'm sure is full of errors.

The task of the saints is to merge (in awareness) with the Creator.
The Creation is wonderful, and our ability to resonate with the Creator is beautiful, likened to the Amrit.
Our capacity to connect with Creator and Creation is our empty cup, filling up with love for and resonation with, Everything.
Everything in great in the state of awareness!
Everything makes sense and is connected in it's own way.
This is the way it is, when you are in tune with Reality.


----------



## Luckysingh (May 21, 2014)

Substitute or incorporate the below and it should become clearer-

Dharat/land = Body
taal/pool= Mind
Jal/water=is what occupies mind.
Amrit jal= ambrosial water, that is said to be filling the mind.
ie. the jal of the mind is becoming amrit jal.

The jal of Mind only starts becoming Amrit jal when Naam is pargat.
as last line says- ''nanak naam dhiaaiaa''- meditates/pays attention towards naam.


----------



## aristotle (May 23, 2014)

Tradition has it that this Shabad was the first Hukamnama from the Adi Granth Bir when it was first installed in Harmandir Sahib, Amritsar during the times of Guru Arjan Dev Ji.


----------



## ActsOfGod (May 23, 2014)

aristotle said:


> Tradition has it that this Shabad was the first Hukamnama from the Adi Granth Bir when it was first installed in Harmandir Sahib, Amritsar during the times of Guru Arjan Dev Ji.



Yes, but what does this shabad mean to you personally?


----------



## Ishna (May 23, 2014)

Oh Aristotle Ji!  That makes it even more interesting that there is a subtle connection between the sarovar within us, and the one surrounding Harmandir Sahib!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 24, 2014)

Gurbani is time free and place free..and is applicable everywhere....so the reference alluded to Darbar sahib Amrtisar and to our HARMANDAR ( which Guru Amardass Ji has explained very well ) is connected. Guru Amardass Ji is the frist to use the word HARMANDAR and that word was used to refer to the Human Body.


----------

